
Thomas Guenoux, a CEO Helping to See the Funny Side of Life as a Developer - wickwavy
https://www.welcometothejungle.com/en/articles/btc-thomas-guenoux-commit-strip
======
aequitas
I found out that following programming related comics like this or blogs like
DBAreactions are a great way to learn about a certain domain. Because if you
don't get the joke you are missing some kind of ubiquitous knowledge about the
domain.

------
unnouinceput
Here is my funny side as Developer trying to access CommitStrip...it's slower
then the 1st site I accessed in beginning of 90's using dial-up connection.
Funny, eh?

~~~
pure-awesome
Possibly hugged to death. Try it again tomorrow.

~~~
unnouinceput
It's not hugged to death, that's the problem. It works, it just takes 5
minutes to load anything I click on. So I click there, and open 20 other tabs
meanwhile then go read one comic there, click for next and do 20 more on
others so on and so forth

~~~
pure-awesome
It's loading for me today (and wasn't yesterday).

Try it again and see if it works better now.

------
cerberusss
Great comic, which has been going for a long time now:
[http://www.commitstrip.com/en/](http://www.commitstrip.com/en/)

~~~
RickJWagner
Thanks for sharing the link.

The world needs more programming comics, they make life a little better.

------
daolf
They even launched a paperback edition a few years ago:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/commitstrip/commitstrip...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/commitstrip/commitstrip-
rise-of-the-coders-a-book-about-the-fu).

I really enjoyed reading it, sad that there is no tome 2 on the horizon.

Edit: it seems that indeed a tome 2 is coming soon:
[https://commitstrip.pledgemanager.com/projects/commitstrip-t...](https://commitstrip.pledgemanager.com/projects/commitstrip-
the-summer-of-code-a-book-about-love/participate/?ref=kickstarter)

~~~
emmanuel_1234
The article mentions they are about to release their third book (last
paragraph).

------
amarraja
Some of these strips are far too close to home to be funny

------
r8erpx
Here's another fun (similar) set of comics by Anaxi:
[https://www.instagram.com/anaxihq/](https://www.instagram.com/anaxihq/)

~~~
k_
That's not a similar set of comics, those are reposts from commitstrip

------
GoldAthena
Thats a good

